# Do you feel transgender people should be able to use their preferred bathrooms



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm trying to see some other sides of the argument me personally I believe they should either have their own bathrooms or use the bathrooms they wish to use

Many arguments to this claim are well think if a trans girl rapes a girl in the bathroom and this is how I think about it

If a trans girl had to use the boys bathroom they would get bullied beaten or worse

Oh my and if a trans boy used the boys bathroom they would probably get sexually assaulted and worse which is why I believe in schools trans people should just have access to faculty bathrooms no matter what someone will get harmed whether the trans person is a victim or the assaulter trans people in bathrooms are not safe sadly I think for trans men they should use the facility bathrooms it's honestly not safe for them sadly and for trans girls if they want to use the girls bathroom then sure if they wish to use the faculty then sure

So what are y'all's thoughts should laws exist for these issues should bathrooms just be bathroom with urinal and normal bathrooms should all bathrooms have a LGBTQ option? Give your opinion please I want to see some other veiws


----------



## SG854 (Mar 10, 2022)

Don't care. To occupied with my own life to care what bathroom they use.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 10, 2022)

Ditch gendered bathrooms. Have one with more urinals and one with more stalls.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 10, 2022)

Take the word "transgender" out of the thread title, and answer the question for yourself that way.

"Do you feel _people_ should be able to use their preferred bathrooms?"

Your answer? The justification for your answer?

Then consider your answer to the OP question.


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

SAIYAN48 said:


> Ditch gendered bathrooms. Have one with more urinals and one with more stalls.


Well I wish we could do this but sadly I know a hand ful of boys who would use this for the wrong reasons ):


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Take the word "transgender" out of the thread title, and answer the question for yourself that way.
> 
> "Do you feel _people_ should be able to use their preferred bathrooms?"
> 
> Your answer? The justification for your answer?


My answer stats the same I want all people to be as safe as they care and all people to be as comfortable as they can I believe it's not safe for trans boys to be in the boys restroom not because they might so something but because I know for a fact the boys would


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> My answer stats the same I want all people to be as safe as they care and all people to be as comfortable as they can I believe it's not safe for trans boys to be in the boys restroom not because they might so something but because I know for a fact the boys would



There are males who do/would abuse it both ways.


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> There are males who do/would abuse it both ways.


Yes there are men who would fake being a woman to assault others but there are also men who would assault trans boys not trying to sound like a feminazi but notice how it's men doing most of the assaulting


----------



## SG854 (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> Yes there are men who would fake being a woman to assault others but there are also men who would assault trans boys not trying to sound like a feminazi but notice how it's men doing most of the assaulting


Men do nothing but assault all day


----------



## Xzi (Mar 10, 2022)

I love how this discussion is always framed in terms of criminal activity.  As if any hardened criminal, cisgendered or otherwise, is going to let a silhouette of male/female stick figure stop them from doing what they're gonna do.

So yes, the answer is obviously yes.  People should use whatever bathroom they're most comfortable with or identify with, and others should stop assuming the worst of trans people just because they're trans.  Everybody poops, a novel by a famous author taught me that.


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I love how this discussion is always framed in terms of criminal activity.  As if any hardened criminal, cisgendered or otherwise, is going to let a silhouette of male/female stick figure stop them from doing what they're gonna do.
> 
> So yes, the answer is obviously yes.  People should use whatever bathroom they're most comfortable with or identify with, and others should stop assuming the worst of trans people just because they're trans.


That's not what I'm saying if you read my post men who fake being woman to assault are not trans they says sex offenders


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 10, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Men do nothing but assault all day



That's a bit harsh and general. But there's no point denying that males have the more aggressive tendencies generally. Just look at incarceration statistics for seriously violent crime. It's a differentiation in the sexes, genetic programming, that served the species well in an evolutionary sense. Not so much once civilizations began to develop. 

Not that women can't sexually abuse vulnerable targets, but the approach is typically different. All those female teacher stories you see about a woman in her 30's or 40's having sex with students in junior high and high school ... they don't normally accomplish these deeds through force. Still crimes though.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> That's not what I'm saying if you read my post men who fake being woman to assault are not trans they says sex offenders


Do you think there are security guards looking at IDs outside every single bathroom in the US?  A man does not have to pretend to be a woman to walk into a women's bathroom.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> That's not what I'm saying if you read my post men who fake being woman to assault are not trans they says sex offenders


How often does this happen?


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> That's a bit harsh and general. But there's no point denying that males have the more aggressive tendencies generally. Just look at incarceration statistics for seriously violent crime. It's a differentiation in the sexes, genetic programming, that served the species well in an evolutionary sense. Not so much once civilizations began to develop.
> 
> Not that women can't sexually abuse vulnerable targets, but the approach is typically different. All those female teacher stories you see about a woman in her 30's or 40's having sex with students in junior high and high school ... they don't normally accomplish these deeds through force. Still crimes though.


I mean like not most men assault but most assaulters are men as a teenage boy the stuff I have heard from boys talking about my female freinds is disgusting


----------



## SG854 (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> I mean like not most men assault but most assaulters are men as a teenage boy the stuff I have heard from boys talking about my female freinds is disgusting


TBH I have female friends that talk the same way


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

SG854 said:


> TBH I have female friends that talk the same way


Well yeah it's not like woman can't be bad people but I'm just speaking on my personal experiences I've never seen a woman talk so cruel about a man sexually saying things nobody should say about anybody


----------



## SG854 (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> Well yeah it's not like woman can't be bad people but I'm just speaking on my personal experiences I've never seen a woman talk so cruel about a man sexually saying things nobody should say about anybody


Are we talking about two different things?


----------



## Velorian (Mar 10, 2022)

Personally I think if you are a white heterosexual christian male you should be banned from public restrooms.  Problem solved.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 10, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Do you think there are security guards looking at IDs outside every single bathroom in the US?  A man does not have to pretend to be a woman to walk into a women's bathroom.


Imagine a club bouncer but for restrooms lol




Velorian said:


> Personally I think if you are a white heterosexual christian male you should be banned from public restrooms.  Problem solved.


No


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 10, 2022)

The ability to feel comfortable, goes both ways.


Xzi said:


> Do you think there are security guards looking at IDs outside every single bathroom in the US?  A man does not have to pretend to be a woman to walk into a women's bathroom.


No, but people can rightfully cause a commotion or get guards. Can't even do that, if someone simply walks into an unisex bathroom. I do think there should be more unisex bathrooms, either added on or planned from the get go.


----------



## Nakamichi (Mar 10, 2022)

Sorry, no.


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

What the fuck is wrong with y’all? There is no amount of gendering a bathroom that will stop assault. This doesn’t “reduce” anything. There is no way to frame this other than you’re transphobic, fragile, and/or a rapist yourself.


----------



## th3joker (Mar 10, 2022)

In nature, aka the thing that outdates humanity, sex is for procreation aka continuing of the genome evolution of a specific species. Sexual fetishes for the same sex does not help the species for genetic diversity. Lets say there was a small city where only gays where alllowed and adoption was not allowed after 1 generation the city would lose its population. I personally have known a lesbian woman who raised her daughter to be gay. The daughter decided to be strait after she turned 18 and no longer had to depend on her mother to make choices. I belive childred can not make life long choices before they themselves have matured into actual brain chemestry adulthood. (Being 18 years old is not a automattic pass into mental adult maturity). Children need structure and guidence. Gay adults fighting for children's gay rights is nothing more than gays trying to condition and groom a new generation.


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

th3joker said:


> In nature, aka the thing that outdates humanity, sex is for procreation aka continuing of the genome evolution of a specific species. Sexual fetishes for the same sex does not help the species for genetic diversity. Lets say there was a small city where only gays where alllowed and adoption was not allowed after 1 generation the city would lose its population. I personally have known a lesbian woman who raised her daughter to be gay. The daughter decided to be strait after she turned 18 and no longer had to depend on her mother to make choices. I belive childred can not make life long choices before they themselves have matured into actual brain chemestry adulthood. (Being 18 years old is not a automattic pass into mental adult maturity). Children need structure and guidence. Gay adults fighting for children's gay rights is nothing more than gays trying to condition and groom a new generation.


That’s a lot of words to say “I don’t understand anything about biology”


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 10, 2022)

th3joker said:


> In nature, aka the thing that outdates humanity, sex is for procreation aka continuing of the genome evolution of a specific species. Sexual fetishes for the same sex does not help the species for genetic diversity. Lets say there was a small city where only gays where alllowed and adoption was not allowed after 1 generation the city would lose its population. I personally have known a lesbian woman who raised her daughter to be gay. The daughter decided to be strait after she turned 18 and no longer had to depend on her mother to make choices. I belive childred can not make life long choices before they themselves have matured into actual brain chemestry adulthood. (Being 18 years old is not a automattic pass into mental adult maturity). Children need structure and guidence. Gay adults fighting for children's gay rights is nothing more than gays trying to condition and groom a new generation.


Nonsensical statements like this seem to always forget that not all straight people can or want to reproduce.

Also lesbian lizards are a thing.


----------



## Dust2dust (Mar 10, 2022)

Another solution is to just close all public restrooms.  You just have to wait to get back home to use your bathroom.  In the meantime, wear your diaper.  

I'm joking.  I don't have a solution.


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

The “solution” is stop worrying about the genitals of strangers and children and let people piss in whatever toilet makes them comfortable. This is not hard and anything less is just a poorly veiled version of the “Jewish question.”


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 10, 2022)

Let adults make their own decisions.

It only matters when it's children, and no good parent should let their child go into any bathroom on their own regardless of gender.


----------



## blakeana (Mar 10, 2022)

what the fuck is this thread-- oh wait, political gbatemp, y'all traditionally leave your brains at the gate before entering here

as a Certified Transsexual(tm) - rapists will rape no matter what, gendered bathrooms won't magically stop them from doing so. hence why non-gendered bathrooms are the way.
for all the unisex bathroom haters... news, the bathrooms at your own houses are unisex too.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2022)

A toilet is a toilet, use it for your duty, use toilet paper/bidet and wash your hands and then move on.


----------



## Searinox (Mar 10, 2022)

I feel bathrooms should be entirely desegregated to begin with.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 10, 2022)

Don't care, just don't get all up in my face about it.


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> The “solution” is stop worrying about the genitals of strangers and children and let people piss in whatever toilet makes them comfortable. This is not hard and anything less is just a poorly veiled version of the “Jewish question.”


i wish we could do this but it's just not the case it is dangerous for a trans boy to go into the boy's restroom at school because they will get bullied hit or worse and then there's the problem of men pretending to be girls in school to assult these men are not real trans people they are using the movement for ill harm I'm not saying trans girls can rape girls I mean I'm worried about trans boys being assaulted in restrooms by boys and boys pretending to be girls those people are not real trans people


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Searinox said:


> I feel bathrooms should be entirely desegregated to begin with.


i wish this could happen but just the way boys are its not safe sadly


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> i wish we could do this but it's just not the case it is dangerous for a trans boy to go into the boy's restroom at school because they will get bullied hit or worse and then there's the problem of men pretending to be girls in school to assult these men are not real trans people they are using the movement for ill harm I'm not saying trans girls can rape girls I mean I'm worried about trans boys being assaulted in restrooms by boys and boys pretending to be girls those people are not real trans people


You are not protecting children by telling them they are not allowed to express themselves. That doesn’t even make sense if you think about it for even a second.  Bathroom laws or not there is NOTHING stopping the situations you’re explaining other than rules/the law and those things are illegal with or without trans people being allowed to piss where they want. Use your brain, you aren’t crusading for anything; you’re telling people they shouldn’t be allowed to express themselves or take care of themselves because you can’t see your past own prejudice.


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> A toilet is a toilet, use it for your duty, use toilet paper/bidet and wash your hands and then move on.


i wish people could treat it this way but just how boys are in today is disgusting and would not be safe for the girls


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> i wish people could treat it this way but just how boys are in today is disgusting and would not be safe for the girls


You have a lot of bs lip service but seemingly no actual interest in creating a safer world for people who don’t fit your view of the gender binary. You aren’t helping anyone other than assuaging your own guilt for being transphobic. Gtfoh.

“We can’t do that because it doesn’t fit how I view the world, I don’t care what the actual people affected by this say or want.” This is you, over and over again.


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> You are not protecting children by telling them they are not allowed to express themselves. That doesn’t even make sense if you think about it for even a second.  Bathroom laws or not there is NOTHING stopping the situations you’re explaining other than rules/the law and those things are illegal with or without trans people being allowed to piss where they want. Use your brain, you aren’t crusading for anything; you’re telling people they shouldn’t be allowed to express themselves or take care of themselves because you can’t see your past own prejudice.


i literally stated i think people should do what they want I'm not worried about trans people in worried because i know in my school if a trans boy walked into the boys restroom they would be bullyed i dont like that but its just how it is unfortantly how do i have prejudice?


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> You have a lot of bs lip service but seemingly no actual interest in creating a safer world for people who don’t fit your view of the gender binary. You aren’t helping anyone other than assuaging your own guilt for being transphobic. Gtfoh.


how am i being transphobic by accepting the fact that people today are transphobic and its sadly not safe?


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> You have a lot of bs lip service but seemingly no actual interest in creating a safer world for people who don’t fit your view of the gender binary. You aren’t helping anyone other than assuaging your own guilt for being transphobic. Gtfoh.
> 
> “We can’t do that because it doesn’t fit how I view the world, I don’t care what the actual people affected by this say or want.” This is you, over and over again.


i dont mean boys as in a mtf i mean boys in the boys bathroom hurting a trans boy


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> i literally stated i think people should do what they want I'm not worried about trans people in worried because i know in my school if a trans boy walked into the boys restroom they would be bullyed i dont like that but its just how it is unfortantly how do i have prejudice?


Because you’re pushing your perspective on other people with no regard for what they want/need. You’re claiming a moral imperative that literally disregards the people in question and tells them “no you can’t be who you want to be because I have an incessant need to white knight for you even though I have no interest or ability to improve your material existence.”

Trans men are men, trans women are women. You can’t even make your point without spouting textbook transphobic talking points.


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> Because you’re pushing your perspective on other people with no regard for what they want/need. You’re claiming a moral imperative that literally disregards the people in question and tells them “no you can’t be who you want to be because I have an incessant need to white knight for you even though I have no interest or ability to improve your material existence.”
> 
> Trans men are men, trans women are women. You can’t even make your point without spouting textbook transphobic talking points.


I literally said in my post this is my opinion and I want to hear others and in what way am i spouting transphobic textbook talking points i belive that school bathrooms should be safer for all i understand that a trans boy wants to use the boys bathroom but that will never happen not because of them but because the boys in there will do terrible things


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

and you calling me transphobic is the dumbest thing ive heard in this whole convo what part is transphobic i want trans people to be safe and unfortanley a trans boy in a boys bathroom is not safe because i know the trans boy will get bullyed


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> I literally said in my post this is my opinion and I want to hear others and in what way am i spouting transphobic textbook talking points i belive that school bathrooms should be safer for all i understand that a trans boy wants to use the boys bathroom but that will never happen not because of them but because the boys in there will do terrible things


At least make ANY effort to read my posts instead of clutching your pearls. You’re saying children should not be allowed to express themselves because you fear they will be bullied. Do you think trans people don’t already know this? Do you truthfully think people who are tasked with fighting literal bigotry every waking moment to justify their own existence are not aware of these things? 

“I’m not spouting transphobia”
No you are you’re simply too bigoted to understand what you’re saying. Your “opinion” is bigotry. You believe that a child should be “protected” by forcing them to hide their identity. That’s fucked up to anyone with a brain.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Mar 10, 2022)

I wouldn't mind at all if a trans male used the men's bathroom.

Trans women using the women's bathroom is a more delicate matter since most of the women I've talked about this with IRL have said it would make them feel either uncomfortable or afraid. I can't tell them that they're wrong since I'm a male and I don't have the same experience or concerns.


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> At least make ANY effort to read my posts instead of clutching your pearls. You’re saying children should not be allowed to express themselves because you fear they will be bullied. Do you think trans people don’t already know this? Do you truthfully think people who are tasked with fighting literal bigotry every waking moment to justify their own existence are not aware of these things?
> 
> “I’m not spouting transphobia”
> No you are you’re simply too bigoted to understand what you’re saying. Your “opinion” is bigotry. You believe that a child should be “protected” by forcing them to hide their identity. That’s fucked up to anyone with a brain.


If you read my post i didnt say they should be forced to hide their identity i think all schools should have lgbtq bathrooms and if they wish to use there desired ones sure


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

ChiefReginod said:


> I wouldn't mind at all if a trans male used the men's bathroom.
> 
> Trans women using the women's bathroom is a more delicate matter since most of the women I've talked about this with IRL have said it would make them feel either uncomfortable or afraid. I can't tell them that they're wrong since I'm a male and I don't have the same experience or concerns.


i know you wouldnt mind but like in the south oh god how terrible they would get bullied


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

ChiefReginod said:


> I wouldn't mind at all if a trans male used the men's bathroom.
> 
> Trans women using the women's bathroom is a more delicate matter since most of the women I've talked about this with IRL have said it would make them feel either uncomfortable or afraid. I can't tell them that they're wrong since I'm a male and I don't have the same experience or concerns.


Then those people are transphobic as well. No trans person is using a bathroom to sneak a peek. Harassment is illegal wherever it happens.  You’re backing this ridiculous notion that men are predators and trans women are men therefore trans women are predators. That’s not only deeply bigoted but completely not in line with REALITY.

the idea that you can’t be transphobic because this is your opinion and it’s rooted in “safety” shows you literally don’t even understand the issue at play here. You have multiple times made the distinction between “real” boys and trans boys. That is itself transphobic. Why is this forum so concerned with what genitals a child has? Y’all need therapy


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> Then those people are transphobic as well. No trans person is using a bathroom to sneak a peek. Harassment is illegal wherever it happens.  You’re backing this ridiculous notion that men are predators and trans women are men therefore trans women are predators. That’s not only deeply bigoted but completely not in line with REALITY.
> 
> the idea that you can’t be transphobic because this is your opinion and it’s rooted in “safety” shows you literally don’t even understand the issue at play here. You have multiple times made the distinction between “real” boys and trans boys. That is itself transphobic. Why is this forum so concerned with what genitals a child has? Y’all need therapy


your right trans people are not doing they i mean people faking being trans


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> your right trans people are not doing they i mean people faking being trans


THIS ISNT REAL! You seem the type to claim rapists are innocent because their victims are lying. Bathroom laws or not will NOT stop a predator being a predator, it just leaves people unable to express themselves and feel comfortable doing something as meaningless and normal as taking a shit.

If you think you can tell someone is trans just by looking at them then you are a bigot with as much understanding of basic biology as a bar of soap


----------



## ChiefReginod (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> Then those people are transphobic as well. No trans person is using a bathroom to sneak a peek. Harassment is illegal wherever it happens.  You’re backing this ridiculous notion that men are predators and trans women are men therefore trans women are predators. That’s not only deeply bigoted but completely not in line with REALITY.
> 
> the idea that you can’t be transphobic because this is your opinion and it’s rooted in “safety” shows you literally don’t even understand the issue at play here. *You have multiple times made the distinction* between “real” boys and trans boys. That is itself transphobic. Why is this forum so concerned with what genitals a child has? Y’all need therapy


I think you replied to the wrong person. That was my first and only post in this thread.


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

ChiefReginod said:


> I think you replied to the wrong person. That was my first and only post in this thread.


That was aimed at you and the OP but your position is not less heinous


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> THIS ISNT REAL! You seem the type to claim rapists are innocent because their victims are lying. Bathroom laws or not will NOT stop a predator being a predator, it just leaves people unable to express themselves and feel comfortable doing something as meaningless and normal as taking a shit.


i literally have said nothing about supporting rapist i mean that if bathrooms were just urinal no urinal boys would take advatange of it stop assuming the worst of people cause they have a different view?


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> i literally have said nothing about supporting rapist i mean that if bathrooms were just urinal no urinal boys would take advatange of it stop assuming the worst of people cause they have a different view?


I’m not assuming anything. You have made your points clear and I am telling you outright they are not rooted in anything to do with reality and is a matter of you clutching your pearls to deflect from your deep seated bias


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> THIS ISNT REAL! You seem the type to claim rapists are innocent because their victims are lying. Bathroom laws or not will NOT stop a predator being a predator, it just leaves people unable to express themselves and feel comfortable doing something as meaningless and normal as taking a shit.
> 
> If you think you can tell someone is trans just by looking at them then you are a bigot with as much understanding of basic biology as a bar of soap


saying bathroom laws or not will not affect anything is a blatant lie if no bathroom laws existed and it was bathroom with urinal bathroom without urinal boys would take advantage of it


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> I’m not assuming anything. You have made your points clear and I am telling you outright they are not rooted in anything to do with reality and is a matter of you clutching your pearls to deflect from your deep seated bias


how is it not reality i have seen it first hand of boys at my school being extremely inappropriate


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> saying bathroom laws or not will not affect anything is a blatant lie if no bathroom laws existed and it was bathroom with urinal bathroom without urinal boys would take advantage of it


“Boys will do this.”

Sounds like you’re a predator, frankly. And I’ve already addressed this multiple times. You do NOT protect people by stripping them of their basic rights.  What the fuck is wrong with you?

“It’s for their own good” is how bigoted policies have been written into law for hundreds of years. This is how the Jews were pushed out of their homes in Germany. This was how slave culture dominated the US fo hundreds of years after it was deemed unconstitutional. There is no world where “these people shouldn’t get this basic right because it would harm them” is anything other than bigoted rhetoric disguised as concern.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> That was aimed at you and the OP but your position is not less heinous


Well, all I can say is that I'm completely ok with trans men using the men's bathroom and I don't see why it should be a problem. But I'm not going to tell women what they have to be okay with, because that's something they should be able to decide for themselves.


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> “Boys will do this.”
> 
> Sounds like you’re a predator, frankly. And I’ve already addressed this multiple times. You do NOT protect people by stripping them of their basic rights.  What the fuck is wrong with you?


first, off its just true ok boys will i don't wish it was that way and it is boys will if you dont understand that you need a reality check most rapes are woman raped by boys most people who watch porn are boys its sad but very very true and im not saying we should strip them of there rights im saying they should have their own bathroom IF THEY WISH TO


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> first, off its just true ok boys will i don't wish it was that way and it is boys will if you dont understand that you need a reality check most rapes are woman raped by boys most people who watch porn are boys its sad but very very true and im not saying we should strip them of there rights im saying they should have their own bathroom IF THEY WISH TO


Ah ha! Separate but equal! Very 21st century. Get your head out of your ass and stop listening to Petersonian-spouting  beta males.


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

do you wish to talk about this in private i dont want this thread to get locked?


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> do you wish to talk about this in private i dont want this thread to get locked?


No I do not want to “talk about this in private.” I want you to shut the fuck up and stop pretending your transphobic rhetoric is anything other than that. Your point is literally “these people should not be allowed to do what they feel they need because it makes me uncomfortable.” My humanity and the humanity of any other person is not a fucking debate. Grow up


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> Ah ha! Separate but equal! Very 21st century. Get your head out of your ass and stop listening to Petersonian-spouting  beta males.


i really don't understand who Peterson Ian is and what does this have to do with "beta males" that stuff cringe as


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> No I do not want to “talk about this in private.” I want you to shut the fuck up and stop pretending your transphobic rhetoric is anything other than that. Your point is literally “these people should not be allowed to do what they feel they need because it makes me uncomfortable.” My humanity and the humanity of any other person is not a fucking debate. Grow up


when did i ever say it makes me uncomfortable stop accusing me of things i haven't done


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> i really don't understand who Peterson Ian is and what does this have to do with "beta males" that stuff cringe as


It’s a commentary on the way you’re acting and propping up your ignorance as fact to deflect from your own bigotry.

I’ve accused you of nothing other than the words you yourself spouted. Be accountable to your own bigotry. And stay the fuck out of my PMs which I already told you.


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> It’s a commentary on the way you’re acting and propping up your ignorance as fact to deflect from your own bigotry.


i really don't understand what i have said is bigoted if anything i felt it was too progressive that most would think please state exactly what i said was bigoted and dont make up something i said like last time?


----------



## Viri (Mar 10, 2022)

All public bathrooms should be single stall, unisex.


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> No I do not want to “talk about this in private.” I want you to shut the fuck up and stop pretending your transphobic rhetoric is anything other than that. Your point is literally “these people should not be allowed to do what they feel they need because it makes me uncomfortable.” My humanity and the humanity of any other person is not a fucking debate. Grow up


you are just flat out lieing that is in no way my point your making up lies because somone doesnt have the same veiw as you?


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> i really don't understand what i have said is bigoted if anything i felt it was too progressive that most would think please state exactly what i said was bigoted and dont make up something i said like last time?


Cut the bullshit. I’ve made it clear the ways in which your viewpoint is bigoted including specific examples of how this mirrors the “Jewish question” as well as “separate but equal.” I’ve also called out your transphobic ideas of “real boys” and commented on how you are impressing your ignorant opinions on to literal children under the guise of “concern.” Try to keep up


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Viri said:


> All public bathrooms should be single stall, unisex.


in a perfect world yes in todays world no


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> Cut the bullshit. I’ve made it clear the ways in which your viewpoint is bigoted including specific examples of how this mirrors the “Jewish question” as well as “separate but equal.” I’ve also called out your transphobic ideas of “real boys” and commented on how you are impressing your ignorant opinions on to literal children under the guise of “concern.” Try to keep up


you lied and said i feel uncomfortable by them when did i ever say this?


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Beware said:


> Cut the bullshit. I’ve made it clear the ways in which your viewpoint is bigoted including specific examples of how this mirrors the “Jewish question” as well as “separate but equal.” I’ve also called out your transphobic ideas of “real boys” and commented on how you are impressing your ignorant opinions on to literal children under the guise of “concern.” Try to keep up


trans woman are woman trans men are men "trans woman" who use the trans movement for ill intent are men faking being women


----------



## Norris (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm literally saying a point that is slightly different from yours I believe trans people should use their desired bathrooms but sadly it's not safe for them but because your so butthurt someone has an opinion slightly different from yours you will pull out the transphobic card maybe if fewer people like you associated themselves with the trans movement fewer people would be transphobic?


----------



## MrGribble77 (Mar 10, 2022)

First off if anyone okay with this is a father and you'd be okay with letting your little daughter go into a bathroom allowing Men with artificial parts, obviously mentally ill, unstable sexual mindset. Who don't even understand their own God given real gender or whats natural for human functions... then im sorry but you are a sad sick freak, i don't wish you well and i hope you have social services take your kids away until you are stable yourself.... dang people these days are twisted.


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> trans woman are woman trans men are men "trans woman" who use the trans movement for ill intent are men faking being women


THIS DOESNT EXIST AND IS REPREHENSIBLE REGARDLESS OF WHETHER PEOPLE GET TO USE THE BATHROOM THEY FEEL COMFORTABLE USING


----------



## Beware (Mar 10, 2022)

MrGribble77 said:


> First off if anyone okay with this is a father and you'd be okay with letting your little daughter go into a bathroom allowing Men with artificial parts, obviously mentally ill, unstable sexual mindset. Who don't even understand their own God given real gender or whats natural for human functions... then im sorry but you are a sad sick freak, i don't wish you well and i hope you have social services take your kids away until you are stable yourself.... dang people these days are twisted.


@FAST6191 real lively “debate” you have here.


----------

